# Countryfile: what breed is Adam's dog?



## Cinnamontoast (14 May 2012)

Am clueless! It's docked, a gundog, other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 May 2012)

It's an HPR,  and at a guess,  it's a Visla (or perhaps a Weimaraner).  I met him,  he told me,  but I've forgotten!! 

Alec.


----------



## RutlandH2O (14 May 2012)

She's a Viszla.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 May 2012)

I'm liking. 

Alec, every time I watch Countryfile, all I can think of is you!


----------



## veronica22 (15 May 2012)

She is a Russian Vizla.  We have one in our village and he is the nicest, most obedient dog you could ever meet.


----------



## Dry Rot (15 May 2012)

Russian? Surely a Hungarian vizla, though sometimes called a Hungry Whistler!


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 May 2012)

From what I've seen she is a Hungarian Vizsla yes.


----------



## Mypinkpony (15 May 2012)

Yes she is a Hungarian Vizsla


----------



## Mypinkpony (15 May 2012)

Wirehaired though


----------



## Toffee44 (15 May 2012)

Yeah shes a vizla he tried to put her in pup a while back and they discussed the breed. He was talking about why are some wired and others smooth, can't remember now lol.


----------



## fruity (15 May 2012)

From what i remember she's a short haired Hungarian Viszla


----------



## veronica22 (15 May 2012)

Sorry Hungarian is correct mine snuck across the border  Oscar would be mortified. I beg forgiveness.


----------



## Vizslak (16 May 2012)

She is indeed a wire (wire haired vizsla) Separate breed to the smooth (many think its one breed two coat types) although undeniabley similar and related they arent the same breed.
although you can get smooth wires.....you have to really know your stuff to identify which breed one of those is  Both smooths and wires occasionally throw longcoats as well.....they end up sort of looking like an irish setter x!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 May 2012)

Wire? But her coat looks smooth!


----------



## Vizslak (16 May 2012)

I dont want countryfile and cant see any pics online anywhere but know its defo a wire....as above, could well be a smooth wire, they do occur!


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 May 2012)

I actually thought I remembered her as a smooth. I too tried to find pics of her somewhere but couldn't and there certainly is reference to Wires on the countryfile links, so maybe she is a smooth wire (how confusing!).


----------



## Vizslak (16 May 2012)

it is confusing, yes, smooth wires are indecernable from 'true smooths' unless you can see them in the flesh, even then you could mix them up easily. I wouldnt fancy my chances that much on a line up of smooths and smooth wires!

ETS disappointed CT couldnt recognise as a vizz at all though....I clearly dont post enough pics!


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 May 2012)

I did wonder where CT had been hiding the last few weeks


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 May 2012)

Sorry to be a bit of a biotch, but I have watched it and she seems terribly soft/skittish in temperament?  I don't know many vizzies but I take it that is not desirable?


----------



## Vizslak (16 May 2012)

erm, difficult to tell what you mean really, *must start watching countryfile* was she in any recent eps I could watch on iplayer? They should be bold but equally are soft and sensitive, certainly compared to other gundogs. Wires are actually meant to be more robust and level headed/less sensitive than smooths.


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 May 2012)

To me she seems to spend a lot of time ducking and diving and tucking in her tail, which is a pet hate of mine, but it is probably just me and my irritating breed-specific likes and dislikes and could be completely fine


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 May 2012)

I noticed that CC, when she was sent to be mated she certainly didn't seem to have what I would consider a good, calm temperament, but I was going on what I would want in a GSD so perhaps not being really fair on her.


----------



## Vizslak (16 May 2012)

I just watched the clip of her on this weeks shes defo a wire shes hooooge! But yes shes smooth! She seems normal vizz in that clip but all I have seen of her.


----------



## Vizslak (16 May 2012)

just rewatched, defo wire head on her as well.


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 May 2012)

Thats a classic statement" she's definitely a wire .....But yes she's smooth!"
She was in season on the programme I noticed the temperament, so in all fairness that could have been the reason.


----------



## Vizslak (16 May 2012)

Hahahaha! Yes a brilliantly confusing statement that!!  
*cough cough* funny things hormonal vizzies  Mind you floras not funny in season in the slightest....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 May 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			I did wonder where CT had been hiding the last few weeks 

Click to expand...

Eh?  Been right here! Or do you mean metaphorically?  If so, defo away with it!

A smooth wire?! Smooth with a wire head?! Is there a difference in size in the varieties? I just think she's pretty


----------



## Vizslak (16 May 2012)

yes wire haired vizslas are a generally larger breed


----------



## Vizslak (16 May 2012)

to clarify, she is a wirehaired vizsla, she just doesnt have the wire coat.
ets of course shes pretty shes a vizsla  really CT


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 May 2012)

Vizslak said:



			to clarify, she is a wirehaired vizsla, she just doesnt have the wire coat.
ets of course shes pretty shes a vizsla  really CT  

Click to expand...


----------

